# More Japfest Pictures 2011 (pic heavy)



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

I took hundreds of photos throughout the day...but here's a small selection:


















































































































bit of off-roading too :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing..

Whose is this?!










It looks fantastic!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats pauls! I cant beleive he stil has it. the ultimate nissan fan!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not quite sure, it was between Performance Direct's stand and the Cusco stand was a cracking 34 though!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Great pics


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

the 5th pic down, blue rx7 is a good buddy of mine's


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

I Think I fell in love with the nsx's stand that day some great car and big turnout  shame there was no official gtr-oc stand tho. Ps Matty spotted ure car when I was walking around very nice and clean


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Kadir said:


> Thanks for sharing..
> 
> Whose is this?!
> 
> ...


Thats Paul.GTR34 on here.

Car has had a hell of alot of money thrown at it, was also the car that made me want an R34.

Tony


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Great Pics!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

matty32 said:


> Great pics


Matty is that your old car and your new car in the pics?

Bob


----------



## LuciferaV (Feb 9, 2007)

Best mod ever for a scoobie! (4 A.Flux girls)


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Great pictures, great day out


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Matty is that your old car and your new car in the pics?
> 
> Bob


yep, thats the Hipo, i met up with Will (smallz) and David-R, who bought my 34 from me

:wavey:

also met lots of other GTROC peeps:wavey:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

matty32 said:


> yep, thats the Hipo, i met up with Will (smallz) and David-R, who bought my 34 from me
> 
> :wavey:
> 
> also met lots of other GTROC peeps:wavey:


I did have a look at the Hipo, was looking around for you although didn't see you. Should've got your number before hand...

Nice pics!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Some lovely pics there Dave, thanks for sharing. 34's looking beautiful. Gutted i had a wedding but passed alot of tasty cars going towards Combe on the M4 so got my fair share!
Im down in Cowbridge in a few weekends Dave so will PM you to see if your about to meet up for a look @ your 34!?


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Some lovely pics there Dave, thanks for sharing. 34's looking beautiful. Gutted i had a wedding but passed alot of tasty cars going towards Combe on the M4 so got my fair share!
> Im down in Cowbridge in a few weekends Dave so will PM you to see if your about to meet up for a look @ your 34!?


Hi Wills, long time no speak! Would be great to meet up...drop me a PM nearer the time to let me know when you're coming down! :thumbsup:
Dave.


----------

